# promotional item



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

What if any promotional item do you give to companies when you are out selling jobs? How do you determin who gets them?

Thanks for your help


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

i give everyone a can of fluid film and a 100 dollar gift card to a local strip club. works everytime.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

trqjnky;1473468 said:


> i give everyone a can of fluid film and a 100 dollar gift card to a local strip club. works everytime.


I need the contract signed now,so I send the stripper there!payup


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Our local big shot started handing out 5 gal. buckets of salt this year (for DIY sidewalks) to all area businesses of interest...buckets are labeled w/ contact info for free refills. "Call this # when empty"...or something like that.


----------



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

Does that local big shot start with a "R". just wondering


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Yup.......


----------



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

I have see some of those blue buckets around at places...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

coldcoffee;1473471 said:


> Our local big shot started handing out 5 gal. buckets of salt this year (for DIY sidewalks) to all area businesses of interest...buckets are labeled w/ contact info for free refills. "Call this # when empty"...or something like that.


Should of had one in front of your place, then call him and say you need a 30 ton refill.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I deliver flowers around Easter time as its end of the season
I find it keeps the cheques flowing. Guys
Might not like them out the secretaries who get the payments ready do.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

MIDTOWNPC;1473485 said:


> I deliver flowers around Easter time as its end of the season
> I find it keeps the cheques flowing. Guys
> Might not like them out the secretaries who get the payments ready do.


And you personally deliver the flowers to the hot secretariesThumbs Up


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

grandview;1473483 said:


> Should of had one in front of your place, then call him and say you need a 30 ton refill.


I'm sure he'd be more than happy to deliver me a load of something...but I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be salt.


----------



## dc240nt (Apr 11, 2012)

I give all my residential customers a fridge magnet. Those things have payed for themselves a thousand times over. Easy and cheap to make, and better then a business card that just gets lost. Let them add it to the fridge and it will be there whenever they need to call you, or better yet, when giving your number to a friend. I love them and will not go without. Every customer gets one.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

grandview;1473486 said:


> And you personally deliver the flowers to the hot secretariesThumbs Up


someone has to do the hard work


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

MIDTOWNPC;1473568 said:


> someone has to do the hard work


Wouldn't that be her job?Thumbs Up


----------



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

bump for any new ideas?


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I give these out and ask customers to open my website


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

We give out, pens, flying discs (Frisbees,) knit caps, billed hats, sweatshirts, bottle openers, Fluid Film and tee shirts.

Some are given to customers with purchases, some are just handed out at trade shows, parades or over the counter. People LOVE free stuff.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

thelettuceman;1476536 said:


> I give these out and ask customers to open my website


What I meant to say:

I give out these bottle openers and ask customers to open my website.

Grandview: these are for soft drinks only


----------



## RDWheeler (Jul 24, 2012)

We are gonna be ordering magnets shortly, does anyone have any places that they would reccomend??

Ryan @ 
WWW.BranchOutShrub.com


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Pins with info. I like the magnetic better. I will look into them thanks. As for who makes them try. Oriental trading company.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

thelettuceman;1476548 said:


> What I meant to say:
> 
> I give out these bottle openers and ask customers to open my website.
> 
> Grandview: these are for soft drinks only


Why?


----------



## Nationalplowing (Sep 17, 2012)

We use a great company for are promotionals, www.archpromo.com they have done everything from our magnets to t-shirts and good pricing.


----------

